# Scout-Space Marine Roleplaying thread only



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Scout​*
_The planet of Armageddon is again seething with some of the most violent warfare witnessed by the Imperium since the Horus Heresy.
Many different factions and races are battling for control as heretics uproot the very foundations of the human population and the savage greenskins swarm through the numerous hive cities while the defenders valiently try to force the orkoid attackers back.
It is a grim war.
A war,
of ARMAGEDDON!_

You will be playing a vigilant cadre of Astartes recruits.
The space marine scouts of the various chapters on Armageddon have been put into a fierce position of warfare and fresh recruits are being put under immense pressure.
You will be playing as one of these very scouts.
You have been cut off from your original squad and have happened upon several other scouts from various chapters. You are now taking shelter withina ruined factorium but there is still your sole mission.
To find and eliminate the ork warboss known as Gorgar AxxFang.

The players are as follows, in order of recruitment:
Bloodthirster- Rico Stantinus (Salamanders)
Darkreever- Corvin Sol (Raven Guard)
Thomas2- Adonai Lycaneus (Terra Marines)
Dessel_Ordo- Cassius Mereel (Scorpion Knights)
Ordo Xeno Commander- Vindarius (Dark Angels)
Mordeth- Bel'Garath Ksimyen (Space Wolves)


Anyone who hasn't made a reply by 4th Sep 5:00pm GMT time will be marked off the list like this

'go in and say hi'


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

*Go on and say HI*

(OOC: HI :victory

The young Space Wolf Bel'Garath cursed his luck. he had been seperated from his squad by a gang of stupid orcs, and was now alone in enemy territory, without any long-reaching communication device. Now he desperately needed shelter to make his plan for getting back to the squad. He spotted a large building of sorts, and, thinking it was abondoned he entered, only to find himself at the wrong end of a gun, only inches from his face.

(OOC: whomever wants to be the owner of the gun, please do. if you want to beat me down in surprise too, it would help giving story a desperate start.
also, hope you don't mind me putting factory deep in enemy territory.:good


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: *goes in* HI :biggrin:
IC:

Rico was resting inside a pretty big building... He and a friend of his were the only survivors of their squad. They were all killed by those foul Orks. And after a fortnight of chasing, hunting, assasinating and cold blooded killing he saw how his best friend got shot. There only were 3 survivors of the original Ork mob, and they have to get killed. He was running out of food and his aim was still very steady, yet not as steady as it used to be. Suddenly he heard a sound.

He loaded his shotgund and quickly walked towards the wall and stood next to the door.

The figure came in and Rico quickly aimed at the intruder's face.

It was a marine! 

''_Sorry, I'm very cautious with who I let in here..._'' Rico said, while still aiming at the head. ''_Put your hands where I can see them. And tell me all you know. Maybe I'll let you live, maybe I'll shoot you if I think you're a heretic._'' He said right after it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Staring down from a support beam, Corvin watched another figure enter the ruined building. 

He had been separated from the others a day ago and had gone on to complete the mission as he knew they would, stopping in this building to collect his thoughts when the Salamanders had entered. He had kept to the shadows, but now another had come. From what he could tell, the newcomer had pelts and sparse iconography depicting wolves; possibly a space wolf.

Jumping down from his position, Corvin landed to the side of both men and shoved the shotgun up away from the other. _"Careful Salamander, take a good look at who you were aiming that at."_ He whispered.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ooc: A bit nitpicking but there's no space in-between Terra and Marine.

Adonai had failed himself. Worse still he had failed the chapter, all of the Unforgiven even. The Emperor himself had been failed by Adonai Lycaneus's cowardice.

Groaning he smashed his chainsword in another ruin, the blades biting, spitting out angry shards. This wasn't that different to all the minor skirmishes and training... But this was his first battle. He had lost his nerve, his squad. Jumping down and ruined stairwell he kicked out his foot, the last support of a bombed-out roof tumbling on the other side.

He was with his squad, ordered to look around and decide if the war was important enough for the Terramarines to intervene, and not in so bad or good a state their influence wouldn't matter. They could definitely rule out the 'too close to victory to need more astartes' option.

They'd just been scouting around, when a load of Orks teleported in. The squad broke in the disciplined matter they were trained, but on the way to were they wee meant to regroup, the orks thrown off by the split, his nerve broke and he ran.

He had been trained so intensively for this, but the sudden nature of it shocked him. He only regained his senses too late, his squad gone, thinking Orks had got him. Slowing down he rubbed the scar training left him. Whatever that 'thing' from a Death World was it couldn't handle most of a scout squad, even unarmed. The scar came from his over-confidence. Why then did now his confidence desert him?

Puling to a stop he got onto his knees, unfamiliar altered senses still keeping watch. "Emperor guide me." Lifting his head he saw a familiar figure. One of the Emperor's statues, barely touched by the conflict. A tall building loomed behind it, a factorium by the design features.

Head down Adonai ran forwards, bolt pistol in one hand, chainsword in the other. Reaching the building he smashed the door down with a kick, the amazing strength he'd been granted showing use. Waving his pistol side to side he scanned the area, chainsword holstered but with a hand on.

Focusing on his enhanced ears Adonai listened out into the silence, distant war staining the clear air. Hearing voices he moved forwards, cautious for foes.

Stepping into the area where the sound began sunlight from the ruined ceiling blinded Adonai, his eye modifications still painful and not fully active.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

seeing the shotgun-barrel get pushed out of the way by what seemed like a raven guard, Bel'Garath nevertheless held his hands up.
"I have been seperated from my squad by a mob of orcs and figured this would be a good base of operation. seems like you had the same idea, but i wonder how you came to be so close to a Space Wolf field of operation." 
Saying this, he quickly aimed his gun at the raven guard and used one of his power knives to keep the Salamander in check.
"Explain yourself now!"
_Wondering why he did as he did, and cursing himself for a fool, he nevertheless spotted the lone figure moving towards the building. now having a feeling of urgency, he hoped they would answer fast so he could take cover somewhere in case the figure was an enemy._

(OOC: sry, but I figured different chapters would'nt look to kindly at eachothers meddling)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking into the barrel and then at the wolf, Corvin held back his anger. His masters would leave their feelings of another chapter elsewhere, so he would do the same. _"We were here before you Space Wolf, thats how we would be able to do that."_ He said, noticing the wolf further tense as if he had seen something; possibly more orks. _" I do not speak for either of you, but my mission here is to seek out the location of the ork boss in this area and bring in others."_

[Orks, not orcs; wrong world for them]


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Realising the Raven had the same mission as himself made him think fast. Higher-ups of most nearby chapters must have had the same idea to stop the Orks, and as they needed to take cover for the possible enemy that came closer, he decided to trust both marines were still loyal to the emperor. 
"It seems we have the same goals then, as i assume our Salamander friend here is here for the same reason. putting that aside," he said while lowering his weapons, "we have a possible treath incoming, and should quickly hide to determine who, or what, it is.
_Even as he said this, he noticed the figure had disappeared out of sight. Now that REALLY made him worry. His attention had largely been at the 2 marines in front of him, so he hadn't noticed anything about it except that it was largely man, or ork-sized_

(OOC: sry, orks it is ((if you think I'm posting too fast tell me.))


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Fine, Same mission etc. etc..._'' Rico said. ''_Ok lets hide. We must elimenate this threat if it's hostile. Could you tell us what you saw? Ill hide straight behind the door, so my shotgun is most effective._'' Rico said right after that.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"_Sry, all i could see was that it was man-shaped and moving towards the building, but I've lost track of him he could already be he-"_ CRASH! suddenly a loud bang sounded from the far end of the building. sprinting to the closest he tougth would give any cover, an old machine of some sorts, he shouted to the remaining 2 marines "_Take cover quickly, seems we don't have time to plan anything grand"_, hoping they would react quickly... and not shoot the target before they had decided it was hostile. With the unlikely prospect that 3 scouts from different chapters should meet deep in enemy territory having just occured, he would not be surprised whatever it was.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Adonai knew the first door breaking wasn't a wise move, it was far to loud, but it was too late to go back. This first open space had been empty, the damaged construction obviously messing with acoustics. He heard more voices, one sounding like shouting. Gothic? Definitely. Imperial? Well it didn't sound Orky and this was a two army war.

Nevertheless care was needed. Imperial Guard deserters wouldn't just let a Imperial go by, and sneakier Orks could be anywhere. A drab rockcrete grey wall and thin metal door separated Adonai from the next area. Placing his ear to the wall he heard the last sounds of action end. Something was there. Something was waiting for him.

Sliding along the wall to the Adonai considered his options briefly. Realising the contacts were probably Imperial meant using grenades or going in all guns blazing was unnecessary.

After lightly tapping the door with his bolt pistol to get an idea of thickness, Adonai smashed his sidearm into the door, breaking through the lock. Retreating his arm he took a breath, and turned into the doorway, bolt pistol raised.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Before words had even left the Space Wolf's mouth, Corvin ran towards where the sound had come from and made his way upward for a better position; using ancient machines and debris to get there. Jumping off a particular machine, he landed crouched on a beam like earlier, unslinging his bolter as he waited.

Second after the wolf has shouted to them, something punched through the door and took out the lock on it; no normal man had that strength and an ork would have just broken down the door. What came out from the other side shocked Corvin, and he was glad no one else could see him at the moment as he lowered his bolter but stayed quiet.

His silence could afford him information from the others, like identities and who this newcomer was.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius had been watching the events at the door of the manifactorium with amusement. Watching the scouts move into the building and suddenly come face to face with each other caused him some amusement. Looking through his scope, he zoomed in on their faces, imprinting them on his memory for later reference. For now he had a mission, and his sole objective is to fulfill it. He settled back into his vantage point, making sure his camo cloak was activated. For now, he would watch and wait.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Bel'Garath was amazed at how quick the Raven Guard had reacted. He was nowhere in sigth, and to disappear from a Space Wolf, no matter the circumstances, was no small feat. Watching the door being broken down, he made a mental note to watch the Raven closely, so that wouldn't happen again. not knowing were your enemy was stationed was a bad thing, not knowing were your friends were was worse.

(OOC: funny, i kinda like being a Space Wolf. arrogant to the last drop of blood xD
Will wait for Bloodthirster to post now.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A loud bang and the raven guard had disappeared. Rico also made a run for it. He hid underneath something that looked like a broken desk. He just fitted in. Now just to wait for the thing to show itself. Rico quickly made a small hole in it with one of his combat knives, so he could see what entered the room.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC I've already gone into the doorway, but you've all posted like your waiting for me to do something. I can't post until I know how you (especially Bel'Garath as he's the only one I'd be able to see) react)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Taking a sharp intake of breath, he took back his earlier statement. he WAS surprised. standing in the doorway was yet another Scout Marine. Rising up, already having dismissed the unlikely idea that he could be chaos, 'Garath started walking towards the obviously flustered marine. Garath smirked at the tought of the marines face when he dicovered there were 2 other marines still in hiding. 
"greetings friend. I'm guessing you have the same mission as me, killing the ork warboss?" saying this he noticed the surprised look on the marines face. "how have you come to be seperated from your squad if i may ask?" the tone made clear it wasn't optional to not answer.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

From above, Corvin shook his head at the way the wolf went about his fact finding; blunt and without tact of any kind. As likely to close as many doors as bust open. The black of his carapace armour and fatigues did well to help him hide in the shadows, where he would remain for now.

(Sometimes in order for a character to do things in a post, you need to go back in time to go forward. I had to do that for Corvin, because marines, even scouts, would react in some way. By the end of my post its caught up to yours, with him having seen the fourth scout but not doing anything, deciding to let someone else react instead.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: hehe ok. i figure i need to 'take command' a bit less with my char... maybe give posting a rest for a day or 2 hehe


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_A distant rumble reverbrates through the building, reminding you of the task at hand_
(OOC: It's just far away artillery going off.
(IC: You must decide what to do next quickly as ork kommandoes often patrol this area.
(OOc: feel free to make some action out of this later.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius heard the guns in the distance. _Bloody artillery, never know where its going to land_ he muttered to himself. Suddenly he spotted some movement. Pulling out his rifle he sighted in on the movement. _Ork Kommando's, I better move_. But he had a better idea first. Steadying his rifle, he took aim at the group. Suddenly a slightly larger ork stepped out into the open. _Bingo, confusion time_. All that was heard in that next few seconds was a silenced shot and a loud thump as the Ork Kommando's nob hit the floor, half its head missing. Confusion soon sowed itself among the remaining orks as they ran and dived for cover, not really knowing where the shot came from. _Better not give my position away._ Climbing down from his vantage point, Vindarius moved off, towards the expansive manifactorium.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Adonai lowered his weapon the moment he saw it was a Astartes. With his squad active in the area he at first thought it was one of them, but this disappeared near instantly as he noticed the chapter colours. _Space Wolf... _He thought, being trained to recognise all First, Second, and Third founding chapters and all Unforgiven.

The warriors manner was rather interrigatal, but he was undoubtedly much more experienced than Adonai, so he wasn't prepared to argue.

"No the killing of the Ork warboss was not our main objective... Actually with my squad doing the primary objective without me I suppose that does take preference. My squad split up to scout more ground, but my route back to the meeting was blocked by Ork movements. By the time they should have cleared I knew my squad would be well on their way, and thus I thought I'd be on my own until the extraction, but you're here..."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

after listening to the scouts report, Bel'Garath told how he had been seperated from his squad by a mass of ork. 
"I guess this area is safe for a little while. we should stick together from here on, its safer than wandering around by ourselves." saying this, he waited for the Raven and Salamander to come clear again. And maybe introduce themselves for the new member of the temporary squad they were making.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the wolf spoke with the newcomer; Corvin watched on until he heard something outside the building that did not sound like artillery. Standing up on the beam, he made way for a hole in the wall to see how close whatever the source of the noise was. 

The Raven didn't see much, but the one figure he did see was enough for him to turn around and jump down to the others. Hitting the ground, he ignored the newcomer and spoke to the wolf. _"Group of orks outside on patrol, something has them acting up. If we all have the same mission then I suggest we leave here before those greenskins come."_ He said before turning to the other scout, _"They are towards where the Space Wolf entered, so we'll need to leave the way you got in."_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Right after that damned artillery had started to thunder away, the Raven jumped down and said there was orks outside. 
Sighing, Bel'Garath started moving to where the new marine had come from. 
"Salamander, we're moving out," he shouted towards the table, thinking to himself that the orks was indeed a tiresome lot. He just hoped they would meet a small enough squad to exterminate. His mood was getting darker, and it needed some light, so to say, hehe.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Before the salamander or any of them could react, the wolf started off away from where he had entered. "Brother," he called out, calling a marine from another chapter he did not know a all felt wrong, but he did not know the Space Wolf's name and this was the only way, "shouldn't the one that knows the way lead?" Corvin continued, looking at the fourth marine again. Already they were acting, something the given situation was forcing them to do; but they had no idea who each other was.

"I am Corvin Sol of the Raven Guard, this may not be a good place for introductions, but sooner is better than later if we are to work together." He said levelly; if the orks moved, it would likely be here and there is no telling how long that might be.

(Not trying to be nit-picky or an ass or anything Mordeth, but Adonai would be able to get us out of here better since he can retrace his steps to get in. That and this might give us a bit more time for Rico to come out; and not knowing each other's names is getting old fast if you know what I mean.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Hearing the Raven call out, Bel'Garath was getting impatient. They had to get to a position were they could evaluate the situation. but what the Raven said DID make sense. Turning around, he introduced himself. "I am Bel'Garath of the Space Wolfs chapter. And you are of course right, the Terramarine should lead the way out of here."

OOC: hehe thats ok  Sry for rushing things (if thats what i do) but we haven't even gotten out of the factory yet xD action is needed, hehe


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico threw the table, he was hiding under, over and introduced himself. ''_I'm Rico of the Salamanders chapter. Let's go! We need to take those Orks down. I'd rather walk up front, considering my short range._'' Rico checked wether his shotgun was battle ready. ''_I'm ready!_''


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Suddenly a rokkit slams into the side of the building and you glimpse a very large force of orks outside.
Escape! There are too many orks there to kill but if you can get them off your trail and make your way to their base (while they're out looking for you) you'll have a better chance of killing the warboss.
Feel free to shoot into te horde as you go as well._

This may seems a bit fast but I'm trying to shove the story along and also what did you expect from firing at some kommandoes and not dealing with them completely anyway?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A single word raced through corvin's head for a brief moment before he regained himself: damn. Bringing up his bolter, the Raven Guard scout knew that the moment he started firing they would draw their attention on him, allowing the others to get away; with luck he would be able to escape as well and rejoin them.

Pulling the trigger, Corvin's bolter spat out a trio of bolter shells into the orks before he called out to the other scouts. _"Go, I will draw as much of their atention as I can before making my own way out. Get on with the mission and I will try to join you as I can."_ As the words left his mouth, he pulled the trigger a second time for three more shots before realizing that he had told the likes of a Salamander and Space Wolf to run. He knew from stories that both rarely did so unless they absolutely had to; he could only hope that this would prove to be one of those cases.

(And here I was, about to post after having read Bloodthirsters post when we get this nice update. Not trying to be a hero or anything, just trying to open up different avenues for our sniper friend to join us eventually.)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Two more scouts? Such an unlikely coincidence, but I won't complain."

Adonai prepared to lead the squad out through his entrance, but then the Orks struck. Ducking to avoid any fire, though there didn't seem to be any yet, he shouted to the other scouts.

"Lets go! I'm sure you can handle yourself Corvin. By the way I'm Adonai."

Diving through the doorway he checked to see if the others were following, or whether their pride had got the better of them.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius was making his way along the side of the building when an almighty explosion shook the manifactorium. He looked back and saw a massive horde of orks heading towards the establishment. He glanced towards the door and spotted 3 marines bolting out. He sprinted to join them, deciding fleeing was indeed a better idea than hunkering down and waiting out the green storm.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Sighing for himself. Garath started running after Adonai. He had hoped to kill some orks, but that would clearly not happen yet.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Seeing the others fall back out of the corner of his eye; Corvin let loose another burst of fire from his bolter before being forced to duck back behind a pillar to avoid return fire. Orks might not be crack shots, but enough of them firing in the same direction did afford a wall of bullets that was bound to hit something. Jumping out from his cover, he pulled the trigger again before running to the area Adonai had come from. Firing one last time into the mob, Corvin ran into the woods and made his way up before slinging his bolter and drawing his knives. If the orks gave chaose, then he would pick them off one at a time from the shadows.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The explosion startled Rico a little. How come they hadn't heard the Orks. Orks are known to be loud. Not silent. Corvin was planning to sacrifice himself. Now Rico had a tough choice: stick with his pride and aid a brother, with a major chance of death or abandon his pride and run. He chose the second, but it was because Corvin had something that made Rico believe he'd get back.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Bel'Garath

Sighing again as bullets whined around his head, Garath turned around and fired his bolter in controlled bursts into the mob, dropping one ork after the other, before running again, until he was at the edge of the forest. taking cover behind a tree, he started spraying bullets to cover the marines still running for the forest edge.
"Hurry, damn you!" he called in irritation. The orks had chosen a bad time to come stumbling, that was for sure. 
Suddenly he stopped firing, but resumed it after a seconds confusion. Now there were another marine running for cover.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Running through the buildings interior to the exit Adonai saw yet another scout, a near impossible coincidence. One of the scouts had made their way to a wooded area, perhaps knowing it.

Adonai followed, his bolt pistol blasting out at the orks who had got too close. Diving behind a large tree Adonai rested in the cover from the wild shots.

"Where exactly are we going?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_I don't know, away from here preferably_ interjected Vindarius. _Oh that's right, you guys haven't seen me before, let me introduce myself. I am Vindarius, Scout Sniper for the Dark Angels. My mission is, well, classified._


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"Oh, bite a leg," Gareth said, his mood foul. "You are here to kill the Ork Warboss, or something in that manner. Well, anyways, i suggest we hide farther into the forest. this place is a bit...shot at."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

From his perch in one of the trees, Corvin could not see where the other scouts had gone, but he could clearly see the orks below him. Where his augmented eyesight aided him, the greenskins had no such thing that he knew of.

As they passed by him, the scout realized that this was not all of them; some must have pursued the others. Shaking his head, Corvin put that out of his mind, there were less than a dozen here and he doubted the others were being followed by any more than this. If he could take all of this filth out here, then three scouts could do the same.

As the last pair of orks passed by, the Raven Guard jumped down and pounced on one of them; stabbing his knives into creatures back before shoving one into its skull. Jumping off the alien before it hit the ground, Corvin turned to the next only to see a wall of green for a split second before a fist larger than his face hit home and sent him to the ground.

A savage roar brought him back, rolling to the side and avoiding taking a blade to the chest. He could taste blood in his mouth and his nose rang with pain; but that wasn't on his mind. That roar would have alerted the others, meaning he had to get out of here. Grabbing the grip of his bolter, he brought the weapon around and put a trio of shots in the greenskins chest, but even as chunks of meat were blown off it kept on coming. Three shots to the head blew off half the orks face and skull, and for a moment it kept on coming before toppling over.

Jumping to his feet, Corvin ran over to the first ork and retrieved his knives just as the other xeno's found him; a lucky round punching into his arm before he could clear their sight. Running further into the forest, Corvin hoped he was heading towards the same direction as the others and would find them after he had finished with these six.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Cursing as the orks caught up, Garath shot one in the head, dropping him dead, but then lost his bolter as it was smashed by an axe. The ork holding it was grinning, right until the moment Garath's power knives pierced his chest. with a fluid motion, he opened the orks belly, letting the entrails spill out. In a battlerage now, he let go all sense of safety and in a flurry of movements launched himself into the middle of the dozen orks, stabbing everything that moved. He could feel his armour getting hit several places, but in his constant movement all glanced off his armour doing little to none damage.
Wondering idly how the others fared, he hoped they wouldn't get themselves killed. 
Laughing suddenly, and at the same time taking a punch to the head that sent him flying, he realized he were the one in most danger. But he wouldn't die, oh no. Not before he had sent this scum to hell!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

A few Orks caught Adonai up, and decided to take revenge on them for his earlier cowardice.

Jumping from cover he fired his bolt pistol straight into them, shells slowing down and wounding them. Switching to his chainsword he charged.

The first ork he hit was too slow, he shoulder-barged it out his way and pulled up his chainsword through it's chest. With this Ork stumbling back Adonai smashed his hilt into the next Ork, flooring it. Another attacked him, choppa smashing through his carapace plates and spreading pain. Bringing his chainsword back round he slashed it's throat, killing it.

The first Ork recovered, and fired his slugga up. Bullets smashing into his breast-plate Adonai dodged backwards, the clumsy following blow of his foe doing nothing. Smashing his rugged pistol into the orks face Adonai used the moment of stun to smash his blade through the thick skull.

The second one jumped into the fray, smashing Adonai to the ground in a tackle. The green head hung inches over Adonai's face as the beast attempted to keep him pinned to the ground. Struggling back Adonai was forced to use all his strength, but despite the fact he was winning it still looked bad. Another Ork lumbered forwards, obviously keen to attack Adonai.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dodging from side to side, Corvin could hear the orks behind him; he was outdistancing them because he could see better than they could. Jumping to the side, he backed up against a tree and held his bolter to his chest, he had one or two burst left in this clip if he kept it at three round and one good salvoe if on full. Flicking the shot selector, he opted for spread fire over concentrated for now.

As the first three greenskins ran past, Corvin jumped out from behind the tree and sprayed the last three. Four shots went into one ork, taking his head off in a shower of blood while the other two found purchase in another ork. Ignoring them, he let the bolter drop down on its strap and drew both knives, barreling into the unharmed ork in an attempt to tackle it to the ground.

It would have worked, if he was in power armour and a wall of muscle like these greenskins were. Taking a step back, Corvin was forced to duck a swing from a rusty clever before a couple shots hit him in the back. That second ork riddled his general direction in bullets, pumping more shots into the third ork than Corvin thankfully. Rolling to the side, the Raven Guard ran further into the forest again; the laramin cells would need moments to stop the bleeding, but he wouldn't have those if he kept on fighting.

*'Four down, four to go'* He thought to himself while reloading his bolter.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius looked back and spotted some of his 'team-mates' fighting the orks. Kneeling, he took aim and started to pick off the orks. Looking down his scope he sighted in on an ork chasing a Raven Guard scout. Squeezing the trigger, he blew a neat hole in the forehead of the Ork, giving the Scout some room to maneuver.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Reloading his bolter while running, Corvin jumped up high and let the gun fall down on its strap around his shoulder so he could use both arms to swing himself up. Throwing himself up and forward, the pain in his arm intensified with use and he almost missed landing on his intended branch.

Taking the gun up again, he switched the selector back to burst and turned to the orks, who were firing wildly at him after watching his display of acrobatics. Explosive fire hammered into the tree around him, but he ignored that and fired a pair of burst into one of the four; blowing the greenskin to the ground while a second one he had not aimed at fell down as well, a neat hole coming out of its body.

Not stopping to look around for whoever had aided him, Corvin jumped onto one of the last orks, knocking both of them to the ground before he stabbed it in the eye with a knife. A kick sent him flying into a tree before a giant hand gripped his throat. That ork that took the bolter hits from before wasn't quite so dead, as both it and the one with the knife in its eye picked themselves up. The ork holding him slammed him back into the tree, sending stars out around Corvin's vision while his body fought for air.

Even though his head was pounding, he thought he could hear other fighting beyond his sight; if that was so then he had caught up with the other scouts, or rather was just about to except for this big problem holding him off the ground.

[Feel free to try and pick this guy off, though Corvin was not supposed to be near the other scouts yet. Ah well, things change.]


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

The orks are suddenly struck by a *seemingly* invisible force, their bodies instantly going limp. They suddenly panic and start running back where they came from screaming in their guttural tongue.
Corvin is thrown, again, into the tree as the scouts double back on the orks.

*I will reveal the identity of your saviours later for now TRY to pick off a few retreating orks and converse over the situation.*


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Ork on top of him had strangely stopped trying to pin him down as much, leaving Adonai wide open to push up the beast, pull his combat knife and slit it's throat.

Recovering his chainsword, dropped so he could reach his knife, he pulled his bolt pistol on the Ork who was on the way to attack him, now running for no apparent reason. Firing three shots he blasted down the Ork, it's legs giving way as it's head exploded.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Spots still spinning before his eyes, Corvin tried to shake them away before gripping his bolter in one hand. Switching the selector back to full auto, he unloaded the second clip on the three retreating orks. One of them was simply torn in half, taking so many shots in, while the one with the wound to its head more or less just realized it had a hole going through its head rather than actually take any hits.

Dropping the spent gun next to a tree, he unsheathed his second knife and ran after the last ork, the one with the knife still embedded in its eye. Running after an ork was like chasing a mag-lift; the thing simply would not stop. Knowing that he would lose the ork like this, Corvin threw his second knife into the greenskins neck, not so much getting stuck in as making a cut and opening a major artery.

The sudden rush of green blood made the thing slow down finally, and jumping on its back, corvin wrenched his first knife from its face before stabbing it in the head three more times.

Getting off the ork, he made for his second knife and back for his bolter before looking for the other scouts. Someone had tried to help him before, and something had scared the orks. He really didn't want to find out what that thing was, all he wanted to do was his mission.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius had started to scope in on an Ork that was pounding the Raven Guard when it randomly spun and ran. He started popping shots off, felling orks as they ran. He knew not what had disturbed the Orks, and he didn't really want or need to know. After the Orks had fled Vindarius stood, observing the scene. he began to walk towards the field, seeing if he could glean any information from the other scouts and the scene, deduct who had saved his comrade's from almost certain death.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: srry, kinda got caught up in my own RPG and kinda forgot the others 

IC:
Nobody had heard from Rico. Suddenly Rico's voice banged through the voxes: ''*Guys! I'm hit! And it isn't a scratch!*'' Rico already started to get dizzy and was feeling naucious puke. His entire right arm was cut off by an Ork. 

OOC: srry but I kinda had to mod a little to get myself in again. hope you dont mind


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

OOC: Nice re-entry bloodthirster:wink:
By the way you are now unable to fight until you get some proper first-aid.
IC:
_The orks pile up as they reach a certain distance (although there is nothing in there way) and start screaming in terror.
From behind the wall of greenskins comes wraithlord, tearing through the horde with it's wraith fists as if they were dolls.
You then hear a humming from above and a grav-tank sails down towards the orks, firing it's weapons with upmost precision and once again scything into the mass of alien warriors.

You stop firing into the orks to marvel at the display of tactical destruction and, in the ensuing battle try to reach each other for safety and to help the scout who's arm appears to have been lopped off._

_The fight between the Eldar vehicles and the orks is not a short one as the mob continues to jump onto the vehicle rendering it useless and the wraithlord is swarmed by them. The Eldar are still, obviously winning but the orks don't seem to be giving up._

OOC: For this time you must gather yourselves together.
You may describe the cinematic battle before you as well as helping your brothers, both aiding their injuries and making sure any ork corpses are actually dead.
Please bear in mind that this is no relaxed situation as there is shrapnel and weapon blasts flying everywhere as the air seethes wih energy.

From now on player fatalities will occur where I see fit (don't start crying though) and I will not reveal the true intentions of the Eldar until the time is right.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Running through the undergrowth, Corvin tried to ignore the damage being wrought around him as he made way to where he had heard other fighting. Jumping clear of a fallen tree, he found himself face to face with Adonai and Gareth. Both looked to be in much better shape than he was in, meaning the idea to draw most of the orks with him had worked; or at least these two had faced off against better odds than eight on one.

_"Brothers, it looks like the orks have found something else to go after. I think we should allow our enemies to fight amongst themselves so that we can move on. Where is the Salamander?"_ He had not seen if the fourth scout had followed the other two and did not know his fate otherwise.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius had witnessed the Eldar incursion, and he'd decided it was probably not wise to stick around. He turned and saw 3 other scouts down the path and ran to meet them. He might aswell put his ideas forward for what to do next.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Slitting the throat of the last ork near him, Bel'Garath watched unsurprised as Eldar suddenly popped up and started to slaugther orks. He looked around while sheeting his weapons, spotting the other scouts re-uniting, so to say. He also spotted Rico, with one of his arms just a stump. With a sudden start of movement he started running towards him, hoping he would not die of blood-loss.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Bel'Garath came towards Rico. ''_I... I'm dizzy... I think th-this is my end... at least I die by the Emperor's service_'' the hormones from his body had already formed a crust on the stump. Yet it still was a lot of blood he had lost from the wound and he was at the point where he'd faint. ''_Whe-where's my shotgun..._'' He asked Bel'Garath. Not noticing it was next to him...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Pressing a piece of cloth to the wound to stop further bleeding, he shouted to the others "HEY! anybody got medical skills? Rico is in a bad shape!" 
Turning back to Rico, he heard him ask for his shotgun...that was lying right beside him, his cut-off arm still grasping it tight.
"No need for that now, brother. We got unexpected help from Eldars."
"WERE IS THAT MEDIC?" he then shouted in annoyance. He regretted now not learning how to treat wounds as this.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Moving Garath aside, Corvin began to lift up the wounded Rico. _"If we want to help him, then we have to get him out of here first."_ He said to the Space Wolf before dropping back down as the base of a tree very close to them was blown apart. For all the precision of these aliens, some shots were going wild.

But this wasn't right from what the learning machines had taught him of the likes of the Space Wolves. Their scouts were veterans who had already seen decades, if not centuries of fighting; but Garath seemed to be as fresh a marine as any of them.

_"Come on Garath, his body will halt much of the injury and we can cauterize the wound once we are in a safer location."_ He said while getting back up and dragging Rico with him. His own body ached all over from his own wounds, but he would die if it meant helping at least one other get away to proceed with the mission.

[We kinda are very close to an ongoing battle after all; we might want to try and get away in order to heal our wounds.]


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Jumping into the deeper recesses of the wood, away from the stray shurikins and other shots, Adonai meet with the other scouts, nearest to the Raven Guard and a Wolf.

The Salamander was badly injured, which was a problem. Adonai hadn't any medical experience and watched the weakened astartes helplessly.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Helping the Raven carry the wounded Salamander, Gareth pondered over why the Eldar had not attacked himself and the rest of the scouts. It wasn't like they had any goodwill towards each other.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(So, this gonna just die or something Luthor?)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

darkreever said:


> (So, this gonna just die or something Luthor?)


That really doesn't help in any way now does it Dark?:no:

Okay, one of you picks up a nearby Imperial outpost (abandoned because of the recent Orkoid insurgence) and if you can get there it is likely there will be first aid for Rico.
Although, you now know Eldar are in the area, so be on the lookout for them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Seeing as your last post was nearly a week ago for this thread (with Mordeth being the last IC post, three days ago), and how you seemingly left this rp to die last time before picking it up again, I'd say my previous post is nothing but a blunt, honest question.)

[Oh and yes it does help, because you seemed to have responded to it pretty damn quickly.]

Dragging the wounded Rico away from the fighting of their enemies, Corvin turned to the others with them. _"We need something to cauterize the Salamanders wound or else even his body will not be able to stop the bleeding and heal."

(Fire, heated rock, power weapon of some kind, all cauterize wounds.)
_


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Fair enough, (I'm just wandering if *role-players* do the exact same thing when they take part, although you obviously put in a lot of effort) I guess I should thank you for giving me a boot up the arse instead.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Eh, I find that on forums, its never easy to finish an rp; seeing one all the way through is a rarity in my experience, but if its at all possible then I'd like to try. Its one of the reasons I am not participating in your new one.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Dragging one of his power swords, he handed it to Corvin. "Use this, it should do the trick. just be sure to give it back later."

Upon saying that he ran out of cover and started scouting the area, recording the Orks and Eldars battle. It would be useful to know their tactics.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

If Rico has not been quarterised by tommorow he will die of blood loss.
If he does not recieve any further aid apart from this he will die 1 week after quaterization.

OOC: This is all in real time by the way. From now on don't expect the roleplaying to be so easy.
Your characters lives are truly on the line now.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius took up an overview position, making sure any threat that could be near-by was detected before it took the group by suprise. *"Someone call a casevac thunderhawk, we need this guy out of here, NOW!"*


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Rico begins spasaming as the life-blood within him drains further. Spilling onto the ground around him, no longer giving his body support.
He finally lets out a whispered moan before his chest collapses.

*Rico is dead*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Corvin sighed as the Salamander's spasms came to an end; they had not been able to help him in time and now the Space Wolf had gone off for some reason.

Pressing a gloved hand to the microbead in his ear, Corvin spoke using a wide vox channel so that both Gareth and the third scout could hear him as well as any others who had access to a secure astartes vox network. _"The Salamander, Rico, is gone; we need to regroup and press on so that our mission can be complete and his death not wasted."_

As he waited for either of the others to come back, Corvin began to search Rico's body for anything of use. He had seen the scout with a shotgun before he had seperated from them. There wasn't much of a chance though, as the pain in his arm and back flared up to the point where he could not ignore them any longer. 

Gritting his teeth, Corvin knew that his body would be able to heal quicker than a normal man, but he could still strain his body to much; and that could only hinder healing. He would need to wait for now, let the others come back, and allow his body to actually heal a little.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius turned, and saw the body lying still on the ground. _Damn_ he thought, _Still, I must press on_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Gareth was running for his life now. He had been cornered by an abnormally clever ork nob. Sure, it ad cost him a few orks, but at last he had found Gareth, and was now running to take the kill.
Gareth gritted his teeth. With only one power knife he would have no chance against the nob and his lot of orks. He could only run and hope the eldars would appear.

2 minutes later his prayers got answered. Out of nowhere Eldar popped out, quickly killing the orks in a hail of shots. Gareth used this opportunity to get away safely, and head back to where Corvin and the others were.

"crap...." he said as he arrived and saw Rico's corpse lying in a pool of blood.
Adressing the Raven, he said "The area is still locked in figthing. We must try to break out tough. This place will be safe no longer, as the orks and Eldar are closing in for every second. Get ready for action!"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The fighting from earlier ceases but in the distance you hear an almos crack and the forest around your group erupts with orkoid vehicles.
From the other side of you Eldar guardian squads takeup firing positions. Your only hope now is to try and get out of the way of the preoccupied forces and call in an orbital barrage. 
If an Imperial force somewhere does pick it up at least you'll die knowing you took some xeno scum down with you. Either try to make a haphazard allience with the Eldar by trying to kill more orks or run out of the battle zone._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"INCOMING!!"* yelled Vindarius as he spotted ork vehicles crashing through the forest around them. *"Go to ground and get the f*** out of there!"* he yelled to his team-mates.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

A trio of really big orks suddenly materialized in front of him, along with something he believed was called a Big Mek. He had heard they used some primitive teleporter. Roaring they charged him.
Dropping his bolter and dragging his knives, he jumped back for a bit of space... and simply turned and ran, joining his comrades retreat trough the forest. 

The orks stood there, trying to figure out what had just happened, before the Big Mek impatiently started the teleporter, and the lot disappeared, surely to join the fight somewhere else.

OOC: I won't let this thread die!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: HEY! WRITE SOMETHING! Get the thread back on its feet, maybe just skip ahead to some later event.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Just as the groups tactical acumen started to spin out of control in amongst the two races fighting a faint cry is heard in the distance. 
At first it is reminescant of a great eagle but as the beleagered scouts hear it coming closer they realise it is there salvation. 
A Thunderhawk Gunship.
The jets screech as it blazes into the battlefield. Piercing the maelstrom with it's weapons fire and setting down on the ground. The hatch opens, revealing astartes of the ordo xenos (alien hunters) who come sprinting out towards there foes, bringing death with them.
Each of you (and even the slain Rico) is gathered by the marines and rushed onto the ship, soon taking off after you entry.
"You are safe now brothers" speaks the seargant calmly.
His vox grill removed, uncovering the soft human tone behind every astartes.
"You are home" _

In that grave process your make shift squad became one with the Alien Hunters of the Inquisiton. Thought to be K.I.A. by your original chapter you are now one with your new brotheren.
You are one, with the Deathwatch.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

OOC: The ordo malleus are the daemon hunters. You're thinking of the ordo xenos.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: so what did just happen? did we finish, or do we keep going as deathwatch?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes Mordeth this roleplay is finished. 
If you like, you can wait for another installment (where you will be deathwatch) or you can start up a thread yourself (although remember that you'll only be able to choose from the characters who were in the original if you do this.
The reason I ended it was because of lack of replies from the participants. I felt I had to pretty much kick it along myself (that dosn't mean no one helped though, because they a lot of people did) and so I decided to end it. 

Hopefully the characters and the story can be carried on into another thread.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, that was sort of an untimely end to a nice Rp... but i get your point.


----------

